# Best spots in Japan?



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi All,

I'm going to Japan at the end of the year (will be there for New Years the first half of Jan). I'm going to try get a week or so of Snowboarding in while I am there. I've heard a few recommendations about places to check out but would like to hear from anyone else who has been over there. 

I'm not an experienced snowboarder by any means, but I have been a couple of times before (in New Zealand and Europe), so I'm not quite a beginner.

If you have been and could share some of your thoughts that would be great, thanks


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

I did Niseko in Jan last year and it is a great resort with epic epic snow. It depends on where you are going/staying tho as to where you might want to snowboard as Niseko is relatively isolated up on Hokkaido and really has nothing else nearby apart from the slopes. Niseko is great for english speakers however as in winter it is basically populated by 80% Australians.

If you are staying in or around Tokyo then check out Hakuba, a lift pass there covers a multitude of ski fields and is only an hour or 2 by train from Tokyo. Hakuba has a steeper mountain than Niseko so is perhaps not quite as good for newer riders, but that is not to say it doesn't cater to beginner/intermediates either as there is just so much terrain to explore.

Me and some mates are probably gonna head back to Japan in Feb this year, the current plan is 1 week in Hakuba and 1 in Niseko. To sum them both up simply, Hakuba has a steeper/more interesting mountain and is easily accessible from Tokyo, while Niseko has better quality snow and caters to english speakers and beginners a bit better, but is a little bit out of the way.


----------



## brujito (May 11, 2008)

hey Reede i'll see you there in Feb... hey Seede would you say that Niseko doesnt have as challanging terrain as Hokaido? im looking forward to tree riding.. no trees in NZ just rocks... also do they have a park?


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Niseko is on the island of Hokkaido. Hakuba is on Honshu has more challenging terrain. 

There is heaps of Tree riding to be had in Niseko, also consider a day trip to Rusutsu if you like trees (I havent been there but people tell me the tree riding is great)

Park facilities in Niseko are pretty solid also, they have a tabletop that is made out of a bus, A BUS GOD DAMN IT! I don't ride park much at all but from memory they have plenty of jumps, kickers and tabletops but not a lot of jibbing features, certainly nothing like the Stash at the remarkables. Plenty to keep you occupied tho.


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Also, just got our quote in for Feb, looks like we will be in Hakuba the 8th-15th feb and Niseko the 15th-22nd. Excited!


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

I've got some great info on my site. Check out Snowboarding Japan.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the replies!

Reede: Thanks, I have checked out a few places now, and since I am going to be in Tokyo most of the time I am there, I am thinking Hakuba looks pretty good. Probably this place is where we'll end up going: Hakuba Area Snow Resort - Resort Information - Japan Snow Package.

bryantp: Thanks for the link, I will check your site out as well


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Finally snowing*

It's finally snowing here. I should be able to post some new stuff soon at Snowboarding Japan.

Hakuba is nice although Niseko is more reliable. Either way, it should be good. At Hakuba, Happo One (pronounced oh - nay, not Happo 1) is friendlier to tree riders. Still, Goryu and 47 deserve a day or half-a-day. 

Try Hakkai-san sake (cold) while you're here. Hot sake doesn't require the good stuff but is medicinal on a cold night.


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Waist deep powder and constant snow for the last 5 days is the report coming out of Niseko, hopefully it's that good when I go in feb! Fuck reading snow reports 2 months out drives a man insane.


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

Kagura should be going off too (for those of us down south). I'm on my way in a few minutes to do a scientific study on just those conditions.


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

In Feb, I'll be in Colorado but Hokkaido will be excellent. Feb...no problems!

Snowboarding Japan


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

Here's a pic from Niseko yesterday apparently.


----------



## Poto (Jul 25, 2009)

It Pukes snow in Niseko in Feb, Last Feb we dropped a hakuba plan and stayed in Niseko for an extra week because it was Raining in Hakuba and dumping a foot a night of powder in Niseko. Hirafu village (Niseko) has also changed alot in the last few years. Plenty of bars and awesome restaurants have opened. The hiking off the back is sick too.:cheeky4:

Enjoy, I am sampling the tasty treats of Utah/Idaho/Wyoming this feb instead but Japan is always on my list


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Kagura was deep and sweet*

Knee high powder where a week ago there was bare ground. What a day! Kagura remains a great spot for so many reasons, including proximity to Tokyo, early morning opportunities (beat the crowds, even on Saturday), and ski patrol that doesn't stop you from going off piste. A picture at Snowboarding Japan along with a sake intro :cheeky4:


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

Very sweet indeed


----------



## ckang008 (May 18, 2009)

bryantp said:


> Knee high powder where a week ago there was bare ground. What a day! Kagura remains a great spot for so many reasons, including proximity to Tokyo, early morning opportunities (beat the crowds, even on Saturday), and ski patrol that doesn't stop you from going off piste. A picture at Snowboarding Japan along with a sake intro :cheeky4:


Was at Naeba yesterday, almost got busted by ski patrol if i didn't bait early haha!

some sweet powder snow in Naeba too but full of hidden rocks. messed up my brand new trice a bit


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

For those who don't know, Naeba and Kagura are different sides of the same mountain. Ski patrol is cool at Kagura...not at Naeba.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

if you will head up North.. you have tons of choices.. I just came from Okunakayama today endless fun all types of snow and situations. Hokkoda ia awesome also.


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

Absolutely. Okuna is where I took an instructor class a few years ago. We were pounded. Short class/long er....practice.


----------

